# [Boston, MA] New Player Looking for a Group



## Kinneus (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm a college student in Boston who's finally willing to admit that he enjoys killing orcs more than going to keggers. I'm looking for a group to join while I'm in town for the semester, either in-person or over a client like Maptool.
I'm new to pen-and-paper roleplaying in general. I own the core rulebooks for D&D 4e and the 3.5 PHB. I'm interested and willing to play with other systems and settings, though.
Thursday, Friday, and Saturday afternoon/evening are best for me. I don't own a car, so a play area accessible by public transportation is a must.
Feel free to email me at spencertsisson@yahoo.com. Looking forward to playing with you!


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey, welcome to Boston! We don't currently have any room, but I'll keep my ears open for you.


----------

